# does anyone have Bank of America?



## JaniceM (Nov 11, 2017)

Do they have an email address?  I can't find info on their site.  A few years ago they had an online chat, but seems that's disappeared, too.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 12, 2017)

Janice, I use BOA and I have online chat.  Their phone # is 800-933-6262.  This is their customer service line that I use sometimes.  I also sent you a pm with it.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 12, 2017)

The one I have is:     www.bankofamerica.com


----------



## HipGnosis (Nov 13, 2017)

I googled BoA contact and got this: https://www.bankofamerica.com/contact-us/feedback.go
It's an online form you use to write to them.  It has an option for you to request they contact you back (if you give them your contact info).


----------

